# Palm Springs nicest resort



## dmharris (Jan 18, 2007)

In your experience where would you go with your spouse for an October/November week in Palm Springs? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## BevL (Jan 18, 2007)

RCI or Interval?


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 18, 2007)

We like the MDSV-I (II) because they have beautiful views and a fireplace too plus you have free use of the Spa but they are renovating it now but should be ready by then. Not all units have been refurbished yet so make sure you get a unit that is finished. Marriott II and Shadow Ridge are nice too from what I have read here. 

The whole area is beautiful but I don't know anything about the other timeshares. I am sure that there are many other nice ones too. October/November is a great time of the year.  

I have some pictures of the views you can expect at the MDSV-I on Smugmug under my signature file but the server is down, I noticed. Look under photos for "TUG posts" or some heading like that and you will find them there.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 18, 2007)

Interval please!


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 18, 2007)

We really enjoyed the Westin Mission Hills. Seems like that one and the Marriott DS resorts are very popular.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 19, 2007)

Normally I would say our own Club Intrawest in PD, which I love, but I doubt you'd get an exchange there that time of year.  Plus, October is on the AC grid for that area, so I would (and likely will) use an AC for either the Palm Springs Tennis Club (because of location) or Westin Mission Hills, where I've stayed in the hotel but not the ts yet.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 19, 2007)

I've read negative reviews about the Marriott Desert Springs that I'm concerned.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 19, 2007)

I like Marriott's Palm Desert.  I had a one bedroom, very spacious with a huge separated bathroom.  Everything is first class.  Pools are wonderful.  10 minutes drive from Palm Springs and 20 minutes to outlet.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 19, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> I like Marriott's Palm Desert. I had a one bedroom, very spacious with a huge separated bathroom. Everything is first class. Pools are wonderful. 10 minutes drive from Palm Springs and 20 minutes to outlet.


 

Do you mean Marriott's Desert Springs or is there another Marriott?  IF DS, was it I or II?  Thanks,


----------



## travelhound (Jan 19, 2007)

Marriott Palm Dessert is great.   I have stayed many times and it has been consistently good.  I would not worry about a few bad reviews.  Only Villas I has the free spa access.


----------



## mlsmn (Jan 19, 2007)

I have recently stayed at desert springs II -no problems
 if you can get-take it


----------



## dmwgroup (Jan 19, 2007)

*Marriott Shadow Ridge*

We spent two weeks in October at Shadow Ridge - loved it!  We are planning on going back, same time of year, in 2008.  The location is great (close to Costco, Wal-Marts and not too far from Albertson's), grounds are great for walking, there is a quiet, adult pool and units are nicely appointed and include a fireplace.  Also for the golfers, this is a Nick Faldo course, which also has available golf training sessions, etc.  

We did take a ride over to the Marriott Desert Springs I and II, which are adjacent to the JW Marriott.  Noticeable difference - being that this is an older property, the trees and other vegetation are more mature than at Shadow Ridge.  

We went on a presentation at the Westin Mission Hills, and were quite impressed with their property.  Noticeably, their units have gas grills right on their patio or balcony, and both master and studio have washer/dryer combo.


----------



## billwright1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Palm Springs Tennis Club is in the town of Palm Springs, close to the downtown (.5 mile) where there are a lot of activities. It is a beautiful location and the people there are very friendly and helpful.
We did also enjoy Marriott's Palm Desert but felt we were away from the activities. PSTC is really nice to sit by the pool and look up at the mountain which is right there. Grounds are beautiful.
Enjoy


----------



## mjkaplan (Jan 20, 2007)

My vote would go to Marriott Shadow Ridge or the Westin Mission Hills.  We have stayed at both and they are both beautiful inside and out.


----------



## seema (Jan 20, 2007)

We own a floating week at Desert Breezes. It is a nice resort, and winter weeks will deposited with II will get you an accomodation certificate.


----------



## sailor7 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Pass on the Palm Springs Tennis Club - Westin - Yes!*

We stayed at the Palm Springs Tennis Club several years ago and thought it was a dive.  Stayed in a bungalow, very dated, not very clean, and the pool there was tiny and overchlorinated.  Have stayed at the Marriott desert Springs 1 - years ago - and thought it was very nice.  The Westin is great, as long as you're not there when school's on vacation and it's filled with kids (poorly behaving ones, too) at the pool.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 22, 2007)

For those without kids, most of resorts in Palm Desert are great. Palm Desert is newer and nicer than PS and most of the resorts are also. We love our Club Intrawest location but most all trading in CI is done thru RCI not II. 

For those with a family, Palm Canyon is a great resort with a big pool and water slides, indoor gym ect. Units are plain but nice. Just south of main downtown PS area.


----------



## barndweller (Jan 23, 2007)

Diane
We have stayed at Marriott Desert Springs I in late Sept the last 2 years. We really like this resort. The units are very spacious with a large patio or balcony. There is a large pool complex as well as smaller pools throughout the resort. MDS II is the newer phase and the units are a bit smaller. The last time we went we noticed the maintenence was really slipping (broken outdoor lights, scruffy bbqs, pool wasn't cleaned while we were there stuff like that) and the unit we were in was getting rather shabby. They did have an exhibit in the lobby showing proposed refurbishment materials but our unit had obviously not been touched yet. Don't get me wrong, there wasn't anything drastically wrong with our place. It just wasn't as spiffy as it was the previous year. We just spent New Years week at Desert Breezes in Palm Desert and just love it. It is a much smaller resort without all the extras you expect at a Marriott. But it is quiet, has 3 nice pools, lighted tennis courts, spacious units some with fireplaces, has lovely grounds & is convenient to shopping & sight-seeing. We really enjoyed our stay.
The fall is a great time to visit. Be sure to go to the Thursday evening street faire. It is lots of fun.
Julie


----------



## tommac (Jan 24, 2007)

*Palm Springs*

We have owned property in the area for many years and recently decided to go timeshare. We owned at the Marriott Rancho Las Palmas Resort for 20 some years on the 7 hole. When we decided to stay in the area after selling the 2nd home, we finally bought DS I ( not II as size and Spa mattered )
Yes they are being remodeled and have a few issues, but you will find many differences  from size, the entry atrium, to parking stalls and location.
I was not a fan of timeshares until I found it to be an economical alternative to going out and renting a small hotel room. Why pay $3000 for a week at the Hyatt for the family. Oct-Nov is a great time btw. So I bought the Marriott I
and on the 2nd day, called the broker we knew from TUG and bought the 2nd unit. Both are RED week ( Platnium is just used to overcome the many who call every week RED or trades RED?) The activities, location, size of rooms and being kid friendly make this unique. We did not buy for trade so that should tell you something. Both units seem to be one but each has great privacy. You wont be sorry and from what I see, rent prices are fair. Marriott
will pay $1500 base for a villa, and then rent for $700 a night easily


----------



## yojimbo_2000 (Jan 25, 2007)

*My vote is for Westin Mission Hills*

We have stayed at Intrawest Palm Desert, Marriott DHS I and the Westin Mission Hills resort.  We trade through II each for a two BR unit and stay there during the month of June during different years.  The Marriott was a bit worn when we went four years ago. The unit is the largest of the three places and comfortable. Use of the JW pool and facilities were nice.  The Intrawest units are nice but a little dark inside and they uses a lot of tile in the unit.  Intrawest also does not have as many pools and ammenities on site compared to the Marriott and Westin.    The unit at the Westin is large, not as large as the Marriott, but the units are very modern and up-to-date.  The pool area is also more like a resort at the Westin with food and drink service available.  If we were to go again we would stay at the Westin Mission Hills.


----------



## mamadot (Jan 28, 2007)

Just stayed in Dec. at Shadow Ridge and it was wonderful. Close to many things. Nice pool areas, great golf course to play.


----------



## ketamine (Jan 30, 2007)

Westin Mission Hills is beautiful. Even the studio has DW w&D plus use of the hotel facilites. We own there and would be willing to trade a one or two bedroom villa lockoff.


----------

